# Cat Sketches!



## CalicoCat (Sep 4, 2010)

Once I am done with them I will post them on here!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't wait!!


----------



## Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

How are they coming along?


----------



## CalicoCat (Sep 4, 2010)

Not so well. I am taking my time, but the eyes don't look right... it may take a week or so, now cause I got school.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> I am taking my time, but the eyes don't look right...


You could post what you've got and maybe some of us could help you.


----------



## CalicoCat (Sep 4, 2010)

I been lazy too do so <3 I am almost done!


----------

